# Crown air freshener(s)



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Picked up some extra one's of these since i haven't seen them since around the mid 90's. Got a couple in the back of my Regal right now :biggrin: 


ebay link: Crown air freshener


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

u got blue or gray ones?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn, taking it back to HS for me.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Straight up old school. :biggrin: Had a few in my Cutty back in the day.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ghey


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I had a thread selling some of those a few months ago. In fact, I still have 3 red ones sitting right here at my desk ready to go.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Oct 26 2007, 05:50 AM~9087512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a couple white ones from you before i found these. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 26 2007, 02:27 PM~9089432
> *Nope just what's pictured.
> I bought a couple white ones from you before i found these. :biggrin:
> *


LOL...My memory's a little hazy sometimes, but I could have sworn that you bought some from me. I didn't want to say something and have you be like WTFyoutalmbout fool?!?  :biggrin: 


I get compliments and a few chuckles all the time with the old school crowns in my rides.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 26 2007, 03:06 PM~9090073
> *LOL...My memory's a little hazy sometimes, but I could have sworn that you bought some from me.  I didn't want to say something and have you be like WTFyoutalmbout fool?!?   :biggrin:
> I get compliments and a few chuckles all the time with the old school crowns in my rides.
> *


LoL, yeah actually the day i put the ones i got from you in my ride, i found a store that had em  so i bought 8 of em on impulse. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 26 2007, 02:17 PM~9089370
> *I had a thread selling some of those a few months ago.  In fact, I still have 3 red ones sitting right here at my desk ready to go.
> *



what do they smell like?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 26 2007, 06:27 PM~9090925
> *what do they smell like?
> *


a kings head :uh: duh


----------



## frishizle (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Oct 26 2007, 02:38 PM~9090996
> *a kings head :uh: duh
> *


haha lol :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Price? I would like a few :yes:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Oct 26 2007, 06:38 PM~9090996
> *a kings head :uh: duh
> *


funny guy, for real though. what do they stink of?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

I GOT BRAND NEW GREEN ONE AND BRAND NEW BLACK FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR A RED OR BLUE.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 28 2007, 12:39 PM~9099920
> *funny guy, for real though. what do they stink of?
> *


no idea, a couple smelled like Vanilla but for the most part they don't smell like much considering they stopped making them 10+ years ago. I got rid of a few and doing a search i couldn't find anymore so i'm holding onto what i have left though.

I did find these while i was searching for more. they're the crowns but turned into night lights for $17.99 a piece

Crowns


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 26 2007, 11:14 AM~9089344
> *ghey
> *


x2


every russian do have this shit in back of the honda here in germany


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Nov 6 2007, 03:06 PM~9168395
> *x2
> every russian do have this shit in back of the honda here in germany
> *


lol


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Nov 6 2007, 01:06 PM~9168395
> *x2
> every russian do have this shit in back of the honda here in germany
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Nov 6 2007, 04:06 PM~9168395
> *x2
> every russian do have this shit in back of the honda here in germany
> *


Really? Haven't seen them in cars out here in about 10 years.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 5 2007, 11:15 PM~9163853
> *no idea, a couple smelled like Vanilla but for the most part they don't smell like much considering they stopped making them 10+ years ago.  I got rid of a few and doing a search i couldn't find anymore so i'm holding onto what i have left though.
> 
> I did find these while i was searching for more.  they're the crowns but turned into night lights for $17.99 a piece
> ...



i said fuck it and bought one, figured i'd use it for a 3rd brakelight


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

I NEED A RED AND A BLUE I HAVE A BLACK AND A GREEN FOR SALE OR TRADE. THANK YOU


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 8 2007, 01:34 AM~9180848
> *i said fuck it and bought one, figured i'd use it for a 3rd brakelight
> *


 :biggrin: That's what i was thinking too since i have one in my ride right where the 3rd brake light would go. Let me know how it works out for ya.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 8 2007, 03:16 PM~9184124
> *:biggrin:  That's what i was thinking too since i have one in my ride right where the 3rd brake light would go.  Let me know how it works out for ya.
> *


i was going to mold it into my trunk lid... but ill let you know if the voltages will work and not blow the bulb.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im just gonna have to figure out how to counter sink the base...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

well it turns out that the base is A/C and not D/C like i had hoped, so i deleted the base and cut my 3rd brake light bulb reflector to fit. this is just a test fit, in going to make a base and everything for it when i get time...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

So you just used the crown part and nothing else? how are you keeping it from moving around? Looks tight even the way it is :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

theres a bracket on ither side that the base of the 3rd brake light screws to, i bent them in a little bit and the crown fits pretty snug on it. it sits too low though, i want it up in the window... yeah i used the crown part, i pretty much bought the base for nothing...


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

how much for one of the white one's?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownSugar85_@Nov 29 2007, 06:52 PM~9334520
> *how much for one of the white one's?
> *


I'm holding onto the ones i have since i couldn't find them any more. I posted a link to a place that seems to have bought all the ones that were left when they discontinued making them but they turned them into nightlights which is what HARDLUCK88 posted up.


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 5 2007, 11:15 PM~9163853
> *no idea, a couple smelled like Vanilla but for the most part they don't smell like much considering they stopped making them 10+ years ago.  I got rid of a few and doing a search i couldn't find anymore so i'm holding onto what i have left though.
> 
> I did find these while i was searching for more.  they're the crowns but turned into night lights for $17.99 a piece
> ...


shiitt...the circle k up the street from me had a shitload of these a few weeks ago...even had an lowrider with spokes pictured on the box.....

like these ones i found on ebay


----------



## BiggBodyBrougham (Mar 20, 2002)

man i aint seen one of those since 95!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 1 2007, 12:06 AM~9345519
> *I'm holding onto the ones i have since i couldn't find them any more.  I posted a link to a place that seems to have bought all the ones that were left when they discontinued making them but they turned them into nightlights which is what HARDLUCK88 posted up.
> *



yeah then i turned it into a 3rd brakelight!


----------



## leedelgado (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey, I know this thread is from 10 yrs ago but am looking for a red crown. DO you have any left? i can be reached at [email protected]
I need it for an xmas gift.

Thanks!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

leedelgado said:


> Hey, I know this thread is from 10 yrs ago but am looking for a red crown. DO you have any left? i can be reached at [email protected]
> I need it for an xmas gift.
> 
> Thanks!


Try eBay.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

leedelgado said:


> Hey, I know this thread is from 10 yrs ago but am looking for a red crown. DO you have any left? i can be reached at [email protected]
> I need it for an xmas gift.
> 
> Thanks!


The ones i had sold within a few days of posting. 

eBay has them for $10-15 shipped


----------

